# 12 gallon long lighting options



## Kingtriton92 (Sep 8, 2016)

I'm in the same boat. Picked up a 12 long and trying to figure out the best light for a high tech setup. Because the tank is so shallow, Kesil would be around 200 Par at the substrate which I think will be to high. Looking at the Finex 24/7 planted + but because it's so shallow, I'm guessing I could get away with something like Beams-work. Any suggestions?


----------



## RyRob (May 30, 2015)

That shallow and narrow of a tank, the stingray should be more than enough, if not too much and you can always raise the fixture up a bit. A 24/7 would more than likely be overkill though you can dim it which is a huge plus and totally doable even if you have to raise the fixture a bit. You won't have to worry about coverage for either fixture that's for sure. 

For the price I would choose the stingray. 

A 24" stingray has a par of around 30 on a bare bottom 20 gallon high tank. A 24" 24/7 has a par of 58-60, on max, on the same 20 gallon (information courtesy of aquarium co-op on YouTube). Both fixtures sitting on the rim. So a stingray would most likely put you in the medium/possibly medium-high category and the 24/7 would definitely be high light but is dimable in 10% increments.

I have 5 finnex fixtures (2 24/7's, 2 stingrays, and a marine+2) and have never had condensation issues or flickering issues and they are sitting on the rim of my tanks. Good lights for the price and I honestly don't see how people are getting condensation in these fixtures. I've even accidentally submerged a good 1/3 of a stingray and the marine+2 and both still work flawlessly and are in use still.


----------



## Kingtriton92 (Sep 8, 2016)

Thanks for the information RyRob. I picked up the 24/7. Do you use the 24 hour feature or do you set it for the intensity you like and put it on a timer. I am playing with the 24/7 right now but the setting for 9pm looks pretty bright. I like the idea of mimicking the natural light cycle but I wonder how well they were able to emulate it.


----------



## escapay (Sep 15, 2016)

I swung by multiple local fish stores today - the fixtures available at those places are:
Fluval AquaSky
Fluval Eco Bright LED
Coralife T5 dual (Probably T5NO since HO usually says so)
Current Satellites (which already don't plan on getting after the failure of the original)
Fluval Pro Full Spectrum
Fluval Mini Compact Florescent - would have to buy more than one for whole tank to have light
UpAqua Pro LED 3C series
Finnex 24/7 Planted
Finnex FugeRay
Kessil (these were all 20 or 24 inches at the store)
Finnex Planted+

One store I did call and they indeed have the Finnex Stingray for similar enough to online prices.

I've decided I am okay with going full out and doing a high light tank. It won't be immediately since I'm going to be moving the aquarium to a different location -- trying to put together an aquarium rack.


----------



## Kingtriton92 (Sep 8, 2016)

escapay,
Where in Oregon did you find so many options? I went to The Wet Spot, Pets on Broadway and World of Wet Pets and my only options were Current, Finnex, Fluval and a few of the big box stores had Marineland. I called every store in the Portland, Salem and Vancouver area and couldn't find Kessil and the other stores I visited didn't have have the models you list. I need to shop where you do next time.


----------



## escapay (Sep 15, 2016)

I went to same three stores plus Critter Cabana in Wilsonville. Here's my list since you're familiar with the stores-
*Wet Spot* - Fluval AquaSky, Fluval Pro Full Spectrum, Current, Fluval Eco Bright LED ... I think they may have Archeaea (sp?) or similar, but forgot to check past the main light section. Will have to check again, though can be expensive last I checked.

*Pets On Broadway* - Coralife T5 dual, Current, Fluval Eco Bright, UpAqua Pro (I think this may have been shorter light), Fluval Compact Florescent

*Critter Cabana (in Wilsonville)* - Finnex 24/7 Planted, Finnex FugeRay, Kessil, and some repeats from above

*World of Wet Pets (called)* - Finnex Stingray and others

So looks like you missed Critter Cabana. I'm not sure whether they had the Kessil last time I visited. I don't go there very often.


----------



## escapay (Sep 15, 2016)

What about the Planted+ or the FugeRay from Finnex? Where would those put me in lighting? I went to store today and they recommended the 24/7 over the Stingray. Also I didn't really like the look of the Stingray - felt kind of cheap and well, I know it is cheaper than the others. Haha, so maybe will look into something else. I can raise lights if needed once on new "aquarium" rack (Metal shelving unit that I plan on having the 12 gallon with at least one 20 gallon long on a lower shelf. This will involve testing the 20 long holding water and also will need to secure rack to wall.)

Or I could try the Current Satellite Plus again... and just have a different filter on it. I think that was the big reason it went out - the filter I had would splash if I went too long without doing a water change.

I wish these LEDs lasted longer... I remember reading 5 years plus is what to expect, but when I read reviews of them lasting 1-2 years I find myself disappointed. It is cheaper for me to replace a florescent bulb then buying a whole new fixture again.

*edit* I'd love to eventually keep dwarf hairgrass as a carpeting plant. If I have to do CO2, then so be it. I am starting my research on that.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I think the Current Sat + is a great light but I was surprised how it didn't stand up to water. I didn't have any problem on my 12 long but I used the same fixture on my 60P, with an air stone that got some water in it. Mine hasn't failed but some of the LED have, most of the RGB. I have had many light fixtures that had way worse exposure to water and never failed, both LED and not. 

One thing I didn't like about the Current is that it was really wide for the tank width. I don't know a lot about thinner LED options that would be the right amount of light but that is what I would consider.

One option that I normally wouldn't recommend but with a tank this shallow, may be perfect, and it's pretty sleek for a non LED light and cheap is this:
https://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Aqualight-Freshwater-Fixture-30-Inch/dp/B001F99524?th=1

The bulbs suck and don't last for very long but all my LFS always have deals on T5/T5HO bulbs. The actual light is pretty indestructible. IMO, these lights give off slightly more than a single bulb, T5HO fixture with decent to good reflectors. They are not efficient fixtures but they are cheap (and cheaper now than they once were) and reliable. I used 3 of them for over a decade. 

I know that may not be the most appealing option these days but after my experience with my Sat +, I really do like this light and would consider it on a 12 long strongly. No features, just cheap, pretty attractive, and reliable.


----------



## escapay (Sep 15, 2016)

talontsiawd said:


> One option that I normally wouldn't recommend but with a tank this shallow, may be perfect, and it's pretty sleek for a non LED light and cheap is this:
> https://www.amazon.com/Coralife-Aqualight-Freshwater-Fixture-30-Inch/dp/B001F99524?th=1
> 
> The bulbs suck and don't last for very long but all my LFS always have deals on T5/T5HO bulbs. The actual light is pretty indestructible. IMO, these lights give off slightly more than a single bulb, T5HO fixture with decent to good reflectors. They are not efficient fixtures but they are cheap (and cheaper now than they once were) and reliable. I used 3 of them for over a decade.
> ...


Yeah the reviews on that fixture scare me. There are almost as many 1 star ratings as the 5 star ratings, which is worrisome to me.


----------



## lnstevens (Aug 9, 2010)

Go with the Fluval Aquasky. Waterproof, 3 year warranty, works with a ramper timer, and the same amount of PAR as a Finnex Planted Plus 24/7. For $139.99 (MSRP for 48" might be able to get it cheaper) you can get it and a ramp timer. It's also dimmable since your tank is shorter this may be helpful.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

escapay said:


> Yeah the reviews on that fixture scare me. There are almost as many 1 star ratings as the 5 star ratings, which is worrisome to me.


I had some early ones so maybe that is a factor. I really don't like Coralife anything but that fixture worked for me. Now the bulbs suck, as I said, and won't last, no matter how the fixture holds up and new bulbs can cost almost as much as a new fixture. However, T5HO's (it's T5) of quality hold up really well. It takes about 1.5x as much power as a T5HO fixture with good or even decent reflectors, I don't know if there is a single bulb T5HO on the market with good reflectors so it's not efficient, but you have two bulbs to play with for color spectrum. 

I was just throwing out a cheap option I have liked for low tech tanks, and I used one on my 12 long (30 in) for a bit and enjoyed it. Don't get me wrong, I have loved moving to LED and with a tank that short, it's probably well worth it for something you can dim because almost anything modern isn't going to be low light for sure.

However, I wasn't nearly as content with my Sat+ as I was with my Coralife. I still use it, on a 60P, wrong size, it works, but the durability has not been good. I don't want to act like I am the guy who always drops my light into the water but I do, except for that particular light (and my overkill T5HOx4 I had for a 20 long and 60P because it was mounted on the ceiling couldn't really fall), but all my other lights got more abuse, did way better, even my Beamswork LED.

It's hard to pick a light for this tank because you essentially want something that is fairly low light on any other 36 in tank, but you still want it to be sleek, and IMO, narrow. The Sat + wasn't small enough for me. If I still had the tank, I would seriously consider a DIY setup just using a combo of RGB and warm/cool 50 50 LED light strips. Easy, cheap, and adjustable spectrum. You could use your old Sat + for a housing if you still have it.


----------

